
The language of capitalism isn’t just annoying, it’s dangerous - clumsysmurf
https://theoutline.com/post/6739/keywords-book-review-language-of-capitalism
======
PavlovsCat
> _Because we are lied to all the time, in ways so routine they are beneath
> conscious notice, even the most direct lies are losing their power to shock
> us._

\-- Charles Eisenstein [http://charleseisenstein.net/the-ubiquitous-matrix-of-
lies/](http://charleseisenstein.net/the-ubiquitous-matrix-of-lies/)

> _The complexity of the so-called individual that’s been praised for decades
> in America somehow has narrowed itself to the ‘me’. When I was a young girl
> we were called citizens – American citizens. We were second-class citizens,
> but that was the word. In the 50s and 60s they started calling us consumers.
> So we did – consume. Now they don’t use those words any more – it’s the
> American taxpayer and those are different attitudes._

\-- Toni Morrison [http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/oct/05/toni-
morrison-w...](http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/oct/05/toni-morrison-
writing-race-media-new-yorker-festival)

